# Use of lump charcoal with WSM



## jesse624 (Feb 19, 2012)

When I was reading the assembly instructions of my Weber Smokey Mtn smoker, I noted a caution from Weber against the use of lump charcoal in their unit.  Yet I see in this forum, many of you use lump charcoal in their WSM's.  So I'm asking if any of y'all have noticed any problems over the long haul by using lump rather than briquette style charcoal.


----------



## bama bbq (Feb 19, 2012)

I shoot for low and slow on the WSM.  I only use Kingsford comp or Stubb briquettes for the uniformity and long, even burn.  I used lump a couple times but never got the hang of it due to higher heat and faster burn.  I use lump in the kettle sometimes but usually go with briquettes there also because its what I have around.


----------



## storer50 (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm a lot like Bama BBQ, but use regular kingsford briquettes for smoking on my WSM.  I use GFS lump on my Weber kettle.


----------



## sprky (Feb 20, 2012)

I have used lump in my WSM with no ill results. I use what ever is on sale. Lump definitely is hotter, and seams to burn faster. I have even used a mix of briquettes and lump.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 20, 2012)

A lot of guys use lump in their WSM's with no ill effect. I prefer plain old Kingsford blue bag. The WSM is so efficient that regular briquettes do a great job and they are easy to stack tight together for a long smoke. I have gone 20 hours on 1 load of Blue bag with wood chunks mixed in. Had good smoke the whole time & kept the temp right at 225.


----------



## dward51 (Feb 20, 2012)

I've used lump also. It does burn hotter and faster in a WSM even with good air control to try and keep temps in the 225 range. One thing you will notice with lump vs brickette is the lump does not seem to have that odd odor when first lighting.  I think it comes from the binders in the brickettes but you will not see that white smoke nor the odor with lump and it's ready to use faster (but again, it wants to run hotter and will burn down to nothing but ash much quicker IMO).


----------



## xentrik1 (Oct 26, 2012)

I am in the same boat.  Serves me right for reading instructions :)  Does anyone know why they would recommend against using lump?  It seems like most people use it with no bad results


----------



## dward51 (Oct 26, 2012)

No reason I know of not to use it.  Just be familiar with how it performs in your smoker as it does burn different that brickette (temp and length of burn).  As long as you don't load up with lump and walk away thinking your burn times and temps will be the same as brickette you should be fine.  And once you figure out how it burns in your smoker, it should be just as reliable as any other fuel source.


----------

